# DBD und DBW



## siemensdepp (7 Mai 2011)

Hallo SPS´ler

Bin gerade beim verstehen von registerindirekten und speicherindirekten Adressierung. In meinem Buch wird immer von einem DBD oder DBW gesprochen. Nur wenn ich in das Datendoppelwort einen Wert transferieren will, geht PLCSIM auf STOP. Laut Buch sollte es aber gehen 
Was mach ich falsch?

P.S. Ich weiß, dass ich auch MW nehmen könnte und das es nichts mit registerindirekten und speicherindirekten zu tun hat. Man will es ja verstehen, was der Autor schreibt. 

L 5
L 10
+i
T DBW10


----------



## c.wehn (7 Mai 2011)

Hallo.. bevor du irgendwo ein wort hintransferieren kannst musst du es anlegen in einem datenbaustein...

allerdings muss der datenbaustein angelegt sein, auf die plcsim eingespielt und im datenbaustein muss der bereich existieren!

also t db1.dbw 10


----------



## PN/DP (7 Mai 2011)

Vor dem direkten Zugriff auf DB-Inhalte muß man den DB einmal mit AUF öffnen (aufschlagen) oder besser den vollqualifizierten DB-Zugriff DB1.DBW10 benutzen, dann wird automatisch der richtige DB aufgeschlagen:

```
L   5
L   10
+I
[COLOR="Red"]AUF DB1[/COLOR]
T   DBW10

// statt AUF + T besser:
T   DB1.DBW10
```

Harald


----------



## Jochen Kühner (7 Mai 2011)

Aus

```
AUF DB1
T DBW10
```
Wird nach abspeichern und neu öffnen sowieso

```
T DB1.DBW10
```


----------



## sps-concept (7 Mai 2011)

*neu?*



Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Aus
> 
> ```
> AUF DB1
> ...



ab welcher Version soll das so sein?

André


----------



## PN/DP (7 Mai 2011)

OK, da war das Beispiel zufällig unglücklich gewählt.

Das hier "verbessert" Step7 nicht automatisch:

```
[COLOR="Red"]AUF DB1[/COLOR]
L   5
L   10
+I
T   DBW10
L   0
T   DBW12
```
Das muß man schon selber besser so schreiben:

```
L   5
L   10
+I
T   DB1.DBW10
L   0
T   DB1.DBW12
```

Harald


----------



## Jochen Kühner (7 Mai 2011)

sps-concept schrieb:


> ab welcher Version soll das so sein?
> 
> André



Puhh, weis nicht, hab's grad probiert aber stimmt es geht nicht, kann sein das dies auch nur Online möglich war! Ich habs auf jeden Fall schon mal soweit gebracht, und Online müsste es ja so sein, da der MC7 Code gleich ist!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (7 Mai 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> OK, da war das Beispiel zufällig unglücklich gewählt.
> 
> Das hier "verbessert" Step7 nicht automatisch:
> 
> ...



Braucht dann aber auch 2 Bytes mehr Speicher!


----------



## PN/DP (7 Mai 2011)

sps-concept schrieb:


> ab welcher Version soll das so sein?


Stimmt, bei mir verbessert Step7 V5.4 SP5 das auch nicht.

Umgekehrt wird vielleicht ein Schuh draus:
T DB1.DBW10 wird wohl in MC7 als AUF DB1 + T DBW10 umgewandelt, in AWL wird es aber so angezeigt, wie es eingegeben wurde.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (7 Mai 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Braucht dann aber auch 2 Bytes mehr Speicher!


Dafür erscheint es korrekt in den Referenzdaten.
Diese paar Bytes muß man doch heutzutage nicht mehr sparen, die Referenzdaten sind mir wichtiger.

Harald


----------



## Jochen Kühner (7 Mai 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Stimmt, bei mir verbessert Step7 V5.4 SP5 das auch nicht.
> 
> Umgekehrt wird vielleicht ein Schuh draus:
> T DB1.DBW10 wird wohl in MC7 als AUF DB1 + T DBW10 umgewandelt, in AWL wird es aber so angezeigt, wie es eingegeben wurde.
> ...



d.h. wenn du einen Baustein Offline löschst, und dann von Online lädst dann kombiniert Step7 die 2 Anweisungen (sollt es zumindest, kann's grad aber nicht probiern, keine CPU da). Ich bin mir aber fast sicher das Ich das Offline auch schon mal gesehen hatte... aber vieleicht täusch Ich mich auch!)


----------



## Jochen Kühner (7 Mai 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Dafür erscheint es korrekt in den Referenzdaten.
> Diese paar Bytes muß man doch heutzutage nicht mehr sparen, die Referenzdaten sind mir wichtiger.
> 
> Harald



Meistens nicht, aber Ich hab schon Änderungen an CPUs vornehmen müssen wo Bausteine im OB35 aufgerufen wurden, und dieser gerade so noch schnell genug abgearbeitet werden konnte, ab und an ging die CPU aber auf Stop. Dann das Programm so geändert das ein paar Befehle wegfallen (Die AUFs). Und ab da liefs ohne Probleme. Ok, kommt selten vor, an Neuanlagen von mir auch nicht, aber manchmal muss man an Altanlagen ne schnelle Lösung finden... War auch nur zur Info an den TE gedacht!


----------



## PN/DP (7 Mai 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Ich bin mir aber fast sicher das Ich das Offline auch schon mal gesehen hatte... aber vieleicht täusch Ich mich auch!)


Ich bilde mir auch ein, daß ich es in Verbindung mit Online schon mal gesehen habe, wenn der Offline-AWL-Baustein nicht vorhanden ist. (Deshalb habe ich Dir Deine Anmerkung auch sofort erstmal geglaubt.) Denke, da kann Step7 nicht mehr unterscheiden, ob es original ein vollqualifizierter Zugriff oder 2 Einzel-Operationen waren.

Harald


----------



## Jochen Kühner (7 Mai 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich bilde mir auch ein, daß ich es in Verbindung mit Online schon mal gesehen habe, wenn der Offline-AWL-Baustein nicht vorhanden ist. (Deshalb habe ich Dir Deine Anmerkung auch sofort erstmal geglaubt.) Denke, da kann Step7 nicht mehr unterscheiden, ob es original ein vollqualifizierter Zugriff oder 2 Einzel-Operationen waren.
> 
> Harald



Jo, Ich weis, irgendwo hab ichs gesehen. Dabei ist mir nun auch aufgefallen das Ichs in meiner ConnectionLib falsch mache. Ich wandle immer alle DB Zugriffe in Vollqualifizierte um, muss mal schauen wo das steht obs ne einzel Anweisungs bleibt oder nicht (schätze das steckt in der DBF in dem Feld mit den Kommentaren!)


----------



## SoftMachine (7 Mai 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Jo, Ich weis, irgendwo hab ichs gesehen. Dabei ist mir nun auch aufgefallen das Ichs in meiner ConnectionLib falsch mache. Ich wandle immer alle DB Zugriffe in Vollqualifizierte um, muss mal schauen wo das steht obs ne einzel Anweisungs bleibt oder nicht (schätze das steckt in der DBF in dem Feld mit den Kommentaren!)


 
hallo,

dann achte auch noch auf ein TDB ...
sonst hast du mit vollqualifizierten zugriff evtl. voll daneben gegriffen ! 

Gruss


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 Mai 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> dann achte auch noch auf ein TDB ...
> sonst hast du mit vollqualifizierten zugriff evtl. voll daneben gegriffen !
> ...



Hä??? Ich wandle doch nur ein AUF mit direkt darauf folgendem T DB.. Oder L DB.. In eine Vollqualifizierte Anweisung um (da der MC7 Code identisch ist). Da muss Ich nichts mit TDB beachten. Achso, die umwandlung mach Ich ja auch nur wenn T oder L kein Sprungziel ist.


----------



## SoftMachine (8 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
hast recht, wenn´s direkt aufeinander folgt  

Hatte wohl das hier im Kopf (war spät am Abend) 
DB-Register: Die Verwendung bestimmter Sprachkonstrukte kann dazu führen, dass die Inhalte von DB-Register und .... etc....  verändert werden.
Wenn TDB oder diese Sprachkonstrukte (gewollt) verwendet werden, darfst man nicht nur auf das AUF DB schauen !  

Gruss nach Offenau


----------



## PN/DP (8 Mai 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Ich wandle doch nur ein AUF mit direkt darauf folgendem T DB.. Oder L DB.. In eine Vollqualifizierte Anweisung um (da der MC7 Code identisch ist). Da muss Ich nichts mit TDB beachten. Achso, die umwandlung mach Ich ja auch nur wenn T oder L kein Sprungziel ist.


Das macht der Step7-AWL-Editor exakt genauso in der Online-Ansicht, wenn kein Offline-Baustein zum Vergleich existiert. Hab's eben mal getestet (315-2 PN/DP).

Offline programmiert und in die CPU geladen:

```
AUF   DB   101
      L     DBD    0

      L     DB101.DBD    4

      U     M      0.0
      SPB   M005

      AUF   DB   101
M005: L     DBD    0
```
Online-Ansicht:

```
L     DB101.DBD    0
      L     DB101.DBD    4
      U     M      0.0
      SPB   M003
      AUF   DB   101
M003: L     DBD    0
```
* AUF..+L.. wird als vollqualifizierter Zugriff dargestellt, außer wenn das L.. ein Sprungziel ist.
* Die Leerzeilen sind online nicht vorhanden.
* Die Sprungmarke heißt anders.

In meinem Testprogramm waren weiter hinten schon 2 Sprungmarken vorhanden.
Möglicherweise existiert im Online-Programm eine unsortierte Tabelle der Sprungziele, wo die Sprungziele in der Programmier-Reihenfolge eingetragen sind und der AWL-Editor generiert dann bei der Online-Ansicht Sprungmarken-Namen nach dem Schema M<Tabellenindex>? Oder der AWL-Editor vergibt schon bei der Programmierung "absolute" Sprungmarkennummern, die die Offline-Ansicht nur darstellt?

Die Netzwerkaufteilung des Programmcodes bleibt Online erhalten. Da gibt es glaub ich eine Tabelle.

Harald


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Mai 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Möglicherweise existiert im Online-Programm eine unsortierte Tabelle der Sprungziele, wo die Sprungziele in der Programmier-Reihenfolge eingetragen sind und der AWL-Editor generiert dann bei der Online-Ansicht Sprungmarken-Namen nach dem Schema M<Tabellenindex>? Oder der AWL-Editor vergibt schon bei der Programmierung "absolute" Sprungmarkennummern, die die Offline-Ansicht nur darstellt?



Online im MC7-Code gibt es nur noch Sprungweiten (vor/zurück, Weite) und keine Labels. Die Labels werden rein vom Editor generiert.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 Mai 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> In meinem Testprogramm waren weiter hinten schon 2 Sprungmarken vorhanden.
> Möglicherweise existiert im Online-Programm eine unsortierte Tabelle der Sprungziele, wo die Sprungziele in der Programmier-Reihenfolge eingetragen sind und der AWL-Editor generiert dann bei der Online-Ansicht Sprungmarken-Namen nach dem Schema M<Tabellenindex>? Oder der AWL-Editor vergibt schon bei der Programmierung "absolute" Sprungmarkennummern, die die Offline-Ansicht nur darstellt?
> 
> Die Netzwerkaufteilung des Programmcodes bleibt Online erhalten. Da gibt es glaub ich eine Tabelle.
> ...


Ne für die Sprungmarken gibts keine Tabelle die werden anhsnd der Sprünge, in denen ja die Anzahl der Wörter steht erstellt. Glaub der erste Sprung bekommt M000 kann aber sein das es auch das erste Ziel war (hab ich auch so realisiert)

Jo von den Netzwerken gibts eine Liste im Online Baustein.l


----------



## PN/DP (8 Mai 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Online im MC7-Code gibt es nur noch Sprungweiten (vor/zurück, Weite) und keine Labels. Die Labels werden rein vom Editor generiert.


Woher weiß die Online-Ansicht dann, in welcher Reihenfolge ich die Label ursprünglich definiert hatte?
Wenn ich nun eine vierte Sprungmarke vor allen Sprungmarken hinzufüge, dann heißt die Online M004 (egal wie die Offline heißt), obwohl die Marke und der Sprungbefehl vor allen anderen Marken und Sprüngen steht. Lösche ich dann irgendeine hintere Sprungmarke, dann heißt diese zuletzt definierte Sprungmarke M003.

Harald


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Mai 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Woher weiß die Online-Ansicht dann, in welcher Reihenfolge ich die Label ursprünglich definiert hatte?
> Wenn ich nun eine vierte Sprungmarke vor allen Sprungmarken hinzufüge, dann heißt die Online M004 (egal wie die Offline heißt), obwohl die Marke und der Sprungbefehl vor allen anderen Marken und Sprüngen steht. Lösche ich dann irgendeine hintere Sprungmarke, dann heißt diese zuletzt definierte Sprungmarke M003.


Ist das wirklich so? Dann wären neue Nachforschungen angesagt.

Nach meinem jetzigen Kenttnisstand sind die Label-Bezeichnungen nur im Offline Projekt vorhanden. Wenn der Step7-Manager irgendeine Möglichkeit sieht diese mit einem Online-Stand zu rekombinieren zeigt er diese auch an. Bei einem AG-Abzug eines völlig unbekannten Projektes sollten die Labels eigentlich durchnumeriert dargestellt werden.
Die Logik ist dabei, dass der erste Sprungbefehl (nicht das Ziel) das Label M001 bekommt.

Wie Jochen schon schrieb: die Sprungbefehle im MC7 geben nur die Weite als Integerzahl (mit Vorzeichen) in Words an.


----------



## PN/DP (8 Mai 2011)

Mir ist klar, daß im compilierten Programmcode keine Label für Sprungziele vorhanden sind.

Doch wie erklärt sich folgende Online-Ansicht, bei der die Sprungmarken in der Reihenfolge der ursprünglichen Erstellung nummeriert sind:

```
L     MB     0
      SPL   M001
      SPA   M004
      SPA   M005
      SPA   M003
      SPA   M007
      SPA   M006
M001: SPA   M002
M004: L     1
      SPA   M002
M005: L     2
      SPA   M002
M003: L     3
      SPA   M002
M007: L     4
      SPA   M002
M006: L     5
      SPA   M002
M002: NOP   0
```
Online muß irgendeine Zusatzinformation zu den Sprungmarken existieren.

Harald


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Mai 2011)

Hm, also wenn ich folgendes Programm hochlade:

```
L     MB     0
      SPL   tes1
      SPA   tes4
      SPA   tes5
      SPA   tes3
      SPA   tes7
      SPA   tes6
tes1: SPA   tes2
tes4: L     1
      SPA   tes2
tes5: L     2
      SPA   tes2
tes3: L     3
      SPA   tes2
tes7: L     4
      SPA   tes2
tes6: L     5
      SPA   tes2
tes2: NOP   0
```

kommt beim AG-Abzug bzw. Online-Sicht:

```
L     MB     0
      SPL   M001
      SPA   M002
      SPA   M003
      SPA   M004
      SPA   M005
      SPA   M006
M001: SPA   M007
M002: L     1
      SPA   M007
M003: L     2
      SPA   M007
M004: L     3
      SPA   M007
M005: L     4
      SPA   M007
M006: L     5
      SPA   M007
M007: NOP   0
```


----------



## PN/DP (8 Mai 2011)

Wen es interessiert, im Anhang der aus der CPU zurückgelesene Baustein. Die Label-Nummerierung in Erstell-Reihenfolge ist dabei erhalten geblieben.

Harald


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Mai 2011)

Wenn du in deinem Step7-Projekt eine S7-Station und ein S7-Programm hast, dann aus der S7-Station den Baustein hochlädst, und dann aus der Onlinesicht den Baustein in das S7-Programm kopierst, weiß der Step7-Manager dass der Baustein aus der S7-Station stammt und kombiniert Online/Offlinestand entsprechend.
Huch, schwierig. Aber anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## PN/DP (8 Mai 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Hm, also wenn ich folgendes Programm hochlade:


Ich habe bei mir extra die Label in der REIHENFOLGE definiert, in der sie nun nummeriert sind, nicht nur den Labelname "gemixt" vergeben.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (8 Mai 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn du in deinem Step7-Projekt eine S7-Station und ein S7-Programm hast, dann aus der S7-Station den Baustein hochlädst, und dann aus der Onlinesicht den Baustein in das S7-Programm kopierst, weiß der Step7-Manager dass der Baustein aus der S7-Station stammt und kombiniert Online/Offlinestand entsprechend.
> Huch, schwierig. Aber anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


Zum Online-gehen habe ich extra ein anderes Projekt benutzt, in dem nur ein leeres "S7-Programm" ohne Hardware vorhanden ist. Step7 kann eigentlich nicht wissen, auf welchem Offline-Baustein der Online-Baustein basiert.
Wahrscheinlich hat das Online-gehen per "Erreichbare Teilnehmer" den gleichen Effekt.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (8 Mai 2011)

Beim Online-Öffnen des Bausteins kommen auch die Hinweise:
- keine Parameter- und Lokalvariablennamen verfügbar
- der Baustein enthält keine Symbolinformation
was nicht passieren würde, wenn Step7 den Online-Baustein einem Offline-Baustein zuordnen könnte.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (8 Mai 2011)

Ich habe nun mal die M003 und den Sprung zu M003 gelöscht (siehe #23).
Online-Effekt:
die Labelnummern M001 und M002 bleiben erhalten, M004 bis M007 heißen nun M003 bis M006:

```
L     MB     0
      SPL   M001
      SPA   M003
      SPA   M004
      SPA   M006
      SPA   M005
M001: SPA   M002
M003: L     1
      SPA   M002
M004: L     2
      SPA   M002
M006: L     4
      SPA   M002
M005: L     5
      SPA   M002
M002: NOP   0
```

Harald


----------



## S_Everz (9 Mai 2011)

Hallo, liebe TE !

1)das war die Frage....


siemensdepp schrieb:


> Hallo SPS´ler
> Bin gerade beim verstehen von registerindirekten und speicherindirekten Adressierung.


 
2) eine der (richtigen) Antworten...


c.wehn schrieb:


> Hallo.. bevor du irgendwo ein wort hintransferieren kannst musst du es anlegen in einem datenbaustein...
> allerdings muss der datenbaustein angelegt sein, auf die plcsim eingespielt und im datenbaustein muss der bereich existieren!
> also t db1.dbw 10


 
3) Das war eine (falsche ? ) Antwort


Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Aus
> 
> ```
> AUF DB1
> ...


 
4) Das eine der Reaktionen darauf ...


sps-concept schrieb:


> ab welcher Version soll das so sein? André


 
5) und die Korrektur ...


Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Puhh, weis nicht, hab's grad probiert aber stimmt es geht nicht, kann sein das dies auch nur Online möglich war!


 
6) und das Ziel der Diskussion...


Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Ne für die Sprungmarken gibts keine Tabelle die werden anhsnd der Sprünge, in denen ja die Anzahl der Wörter steht erstellt. Glaub der erste Sprung bekommt M000 kann aber sein das es auch das erste Ziel war (hab ich auch so realisiert)
> Jo von den Netzwerken gibts eine Liste im Online Baustein.l


 


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn du in deinem Step7-Projekt eine S7-Station und ein S7-Programm hast, dann aus der S7-Station den Baustein hochlädst, und dann aus der Onlinesicht den Baustein in das S7-Programm kopierst, weiß der Step7-Manager dass der Baustein aus der S7-Station stammt und kombiniert Online/Offlinestand entsprechend.
> Huch, schwierig. Aber anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


 
habe dies Thema interessiert verfolgt, will ja schliesslich auch noch lernen...
aber eine schlüssige Antwort zum Thema habe ich bisher nicht erkennen können... 
ausser Sprungmarken-Tabellen... online/offline-Darstellung ... Nummerierung von Labeln... Zusammenfassung zum vollqualifizierten Zugriff... 

Wo ist denn nun der Unterschied zur registerindirekten und speicherindirekten Adressierung ?

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Ralle (9 Mai 2011)

@S_Everz

Na, für Kritik sind wir doch offen. 
Ich stell denn einfach mal ein paar Auszüge aus der Siemens-Hilfe ein, das kann man ja schließlich alles nachlesen. 



> Speicherindirekte Adressierung
> 
> Programmanweisungen, die mit der speicherindirekten Adressierung arbeiten, setzen sich zusammen aus einer Operation, einem Operandenkennzeichen und einer [Adresse] (die Adresse muß in eckigen Klammern angegeben werden). Je nach Operandenkennzeichen wertet die Operation die Daten, die an der angegebenen Adresse abgelegt sind, als Pointer im Wort- bzw. im Doppelwortformat aus. Das zu wählende Pointerformat ist abhängig von dem verwendeten Operanden. Der vollständige Operand der Daten besteht aus einem Operandenkennzeichen und einem Pointer (siehe folgende Beispiele). Der Vorteil der indirekten Adressierung ist, daß Sie den Operanden der Anweisung während der Programmbearbeitung dynamisch modifizieren können.






> Bereichsinterne, registerindirekte Adressierung
> 
> Programmanweisungen, die mit der bereichsinternen, registerindirekten Adressierung arbeiten, setzen sich zusammen aus einer Operation und den folgenden Teilen: Operandenkennzeichen [Adreßregister-Kennung, Operand].
> 
> ...





> Bereichsübergreifende, registerindirekte Adressierung
> 
> Programmanweisungen, die mit der bereichsübergreifenden, registerindirekten Adressierung arbeiten, setzen sich zusammen aus einer Operation und den folgenden Teilen: Operandenkennzeichen [Adreßregister-Kennung, Operand].
> 
> ...


----------



## PN/DP (10 Mai 2011)

S_Everz schrieb:


> Hallo, liebe TE !
> 
> 1)das war die Frage....
> 
> ...


Leider nicht ganz richtig, das war nur eine ganz allgemeine Einleitung zu einer Frage, die überhaupt nichts mit indirekter Adressierung zu tun hat (was der TE auch selber erklärt hat).

Die Frage war:


siemensdepp schrieb:


> In meinem Buch wird immer von einem DBD oder DBW gesprochen. Nur wenn ich in das Datendoppelwort einen Wert transferieren will, geht PLCSIM auf STOP. Laut Buch sollte es aber gehen
> Was mach ich falsch?
> 
> P.S. Ich weiß, dass ich auch MW nehmen könnte und das es nichts mit registerindirekten und speicherindirekten zu tun hat.


Die Frage war beantwortet, das fehlerhafte Programmbeispiel korrigiert und Hinweise gegeben, woran es noch liegen kann.
Vom TE keine Reaktion, keine Nachfrage. Thema erledigt.

Wenn ein Fragesteller hier eine Frage einwirft und sich bis Stunden nach den ersten Antworten nicht mehr meldet, dann kann es schon passieren, daß der Thread sich von der eigentlichen Frage entfernt und interessantere Seitenaspekte des Themas aufgreift.

Trotzdem auch Asche auf mein Haupt, war ich doch derjenige, der zum Schluß die allermeisten themenfremden Beiträge hier fabriziert hat. 



S_Everz schrieb:


> habe dies Thema interessiert verfolgt, will ja schliesslich auch noch lernen...
> aber eine schlüssige Antwort zum Thema habe ich bisher nicht erkennen können...
> [...]
> Wo ist denn nun der Unterschied zur registerindirekten und speicherindirekten Adressierung ?


Hallo, lieber Stefan!
Da Du das Thema verfolgt hast, weil Du Dich für indirekte Adressierung interessiert hast, hättest Du Deine präzise Frage gerne auch schon eher stellen können und damit den Thread zum vermeintlichen Frage-Thema zurückbringen können.

Zu Deiner Frage hätte ich ebenfalls Antworten gehabt, doch nun hat Ralle Deine Frage schon so erschöpfend beantwortet, daß ich nichts mehr weiter beisteuern kann.

Harald


----------



## S_Everz (10 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> @S_Everz
> Na, für Kritik sind wir doch offen.
> Ich stell denn einfach mal ein paar Auszüge aus der Siemens-Hilfe ein, das kann man ja schließlich alles nachlesen.


 
*--> Bin jetzt doch etwas irritiert, das ein Super-Moderator hier eingreift ...???    *



PN/DP schrieb:


> Die Frage war beantwortet, das fehlerhafte Programmbeispiel korrigiert und Hinweise gegeben, woran es noch liegen kann.
> Vom TE keine Reaktion, keine Nachfrage. Thema erledigt.
> Wenn ein Fragesteller hier eine Frage einwirft und sich bis Stunden nach den ersten Antworten nicht mehr meldet, dann kann es schon passieren, daß der Thread sich von der eigentlichen Frage entfernt und interessantere Seitenaspekte des Themas aufgreift.
> 
> ...


 
Ja, okay, hab´s verstanden...

Harald, nebenbei: du hast aber wirklich nächtliche Arbeitswut ... !!

Danke an Ralle und Harald !

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Ralle (11 Mai 2011)

S_Everz schrieb:


> *--> Bin jetzt doch etwas irritiert, das ein Super-Moderator hier eingreift ...???    *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum das denn, ich antworte halt auch mal auf Fragen!


----------



## PN/DP (27 August 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Möglicherweise existiert im Online-Programm eine unsortierte Tabelle der Sprungziele, wo die Sprungziele in der Programmier-Reihenfolge eingetragen sind und der AWL-Editor generiert dann bei der Online-Ansicht Sprungmarken-Namen nach dem Schema M<Tabellenindex>? Oder der AWL-Editor vergibt schon bei der Programmierung "absolute" Sprungmarkennummern, die die Offline-Ansicht nur darstellt?


Ein Hinweis auf die Liste der Sprungziele/Marken:

Hilfe zum SIMATIC Manager
Dialogfeld "Bausteine vergleichen" > Details > Hilfe


> *Hinweis*
> 
> Die Baustein-Gesamtlänge kann sich auch bei Gleichheit der Bausteine unterscheiden. Der Grund liegt in der Wiederverwendung eines internen Puffers. Dieses Verhalten tritt beim Hinzufügen/Löschen von Sprüngen im Editor auf. Der Puffer für die Ablage von Sprüngen wird nicht mehr auf die benötigte Länge zurückgesetzt, sondern bleibt für die Wiederverwendung erhalten. Auf das Vergleichsergebnis hat dieser Umstand jedoch keinen Einfluss.



Harald


----------

